
Ask HN: Are you looking for collaborators/maintainers? - aaossa
Hi HN!<p>Recently I&#x27;ve been submitting a couple of PR to pallets&#x2F;werkzeug and then started to look for more projects to collaborate. Currently I&#x27;m translating a couple of documents and I really like this feeling of being an OSS contributor. I thought that you could post here your projects and see if you find people like me to collaborate :)<p>Do you have a project looking for contributors?<p>Thanks!
======
coreyp_1
If you're looking for a completely nascent (not yet usable) JS project, check
out Defiant
([https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant](https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant)).

It's immediate form is as a rudimentary CMS, but it's ambition is much deeper.
Defiant aims to define a secure and uniform API for integrating different
types of systems. For example, take secure form handling. It is a difficult
thing! Check out this blog post series to see what I mean:

[https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-
youre...](https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-youre-still-
doing-forms-wrong-and-so-your-framework-part-1)

[https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-
youre...](https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-youre-still-
doing-forms-wrong-and-so-your-framework-part-2)

[https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-
youre...](https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-youre-still-
doing-forms-wrong-and-so-your-framework-part-3)

Most developers are not security experts, and yet they are often forced to
cobble together form handling tools (usually not correctly) when putting
together website after website.

At the moment, Defiant is only about 3K lines, but probably will need to be 7K
before it is minimally useable by anyone (including me), 20K before it is
pleasant and attracting users. For now, it's what I do in my spare time for
fun.

As an example of where I can see people using such a system, it could be used
as both a web-based front-end, as well as a back-end for email servers, dns
servers, RTC-based video/text chat (e.g., a private slack on steroids, or
customer support system), github/gitlab-like systems, and of course, normal
websites such as eCommerce and other CMS-based websites. Moreover, these
systems should be able to coexist (in the case of smaller websites) as needed.

The most important thing to realize is that it would allow people to run their
own services without paying for 3rd party services or having to involve 3rd
party systems. For example, when you use Skype, your audio/video/text/file-
transfer streams go through their services. In a Defiant-based WebRTC system,
communication would be encrypted peer-to-peer, ensuring private communication
for business-critical information.

Contact me if you're interested in exploring this area!

EDIT: Not sure how to make the links nicer.

